# Taper questions



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok so I need some thump, I wanna know how advantageous it would be to do a taper 1 3/4" to 1" shooting 3/8" and 5/16" steel any take on this???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely not . That would be way to much latex for the mentioned ammo. You can achieve maximum efficiency with much less latex . With that mentioned taper you will have band slap and recoil and diminished accuracy due to the mismatch of bands and light ammo . You shouldn't exceed one inch wide for 3/8 inch steel and that's a bit to heavy IMO . I like a 7/8 to 3/4 inch for 3/8 steel . If you want to use the heavy bands for more power you must match it up to heavier ammo like 1/2 inch steel or lead . Now your utilizing the heavy tapers !


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

See there's some sense to that! Thanks! !!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork is exactly right. That much latex or Theraband gold will actually slow down the ammo. You can also increase the 'thump' by using a longer draw. I use a 3/4" x 1/2" taper with a 12" active length for 1/2" steel (for a 60" draw) and have no problem cutting cards with it. It's also a lighter pull to get the same speed than using a shorter draw so the accuracy isn't affected by hand shake caused by really heavy pull.

Todd


----------

